# Junk Raiders 2 just finished filming



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Loved the first season of the show. Just found out the second season was finished filming. 

Lots of inspiration and ideas on how to build stuff on that show. Love it.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Loved the first season of the show. Just found out the second season was finished filming.
> 
> Lots of inspiration and ideas on how to build stuff on that show. Love it.


I watched it as well, a lot of the stuff they made was crap, but they did pull it off which was a key. Oh and eating garbage isn't something i enjoy promoting.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Russgro said:


> I watched it as well, a lot of the stuff they made was crap, but they did pull it off which was a key. Oh and eating garbage isn't something i enjoy promoting.


+1000 ditto on Gordie eating the food from the dumps but I can see his reasoning to do it and can respect it.

Well they're building with what they can find so that is what I enjoyed and is inspiring for ideas to build things or ways to do things I may not have thoguht of before. I mean if they had better sourced materials then yah sure the items would have been better but that is what I liekd about it being real and a lottery of sorts that sometimes you find some good items and sometimes you don't. Also they're working on a time budget. I'm sure if it was not on a time budget then better items will come along over time.

Still a very refreshing and inspiring show.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to see Anthony D'Arcy riding by College/Spadina, but I don't work there anymore.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.discoverychannel.ca/castList.aspx?sid=19241

List of season 1's cast. Forgot about that cute blonde Michelle.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

400 pairs of shoes...W...T..F!!?!?

http://arts.nationalpost.com/2010/0...p-cotton-shorts-nood-espresso-cup-with-wings/

Holy crap. WTF is with the need for some nay pairs of shoes. Like I can understand having 4 pairs of footwear and having a duplicate pair on ice for a total of 8 pairs so should the main pair go you can open up the ice pair and use that or go to a shoesmith and drop something like $10 for a new sole and you're good to go.

Gah.. it boggles my mind why one needs so many pairs of shoes. Reminds me of the time I helped a friend pack up for a move. While looking around her place while she was picking something up the guy I was with helping her and I made the mistake of opening up the wrong door. The small storage closet packed with footwear came falling down on us like holy raining cats and dogs batman.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

A little late but perhaps for those interestedand around the area and need parts or such could check it out and see if the office is there.



> From: junkraiders <[email protected]>
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Mon, September 20, 2010 5:15:35 AM
> Subject: [xxxxxxxxxxxxxx] Free "Yard Sale" Lots of stuff
> ...


----------

